# ألقى كلمته



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
نسمع كثيرا أن فلانا ألقى كلمة في الحاضرين أو في الاجتماع ، فهل يصح في الفصحى القديمة الأصيلة هذا الاستعمال للدلالة على خطاب المتكلم أو مجموع ما يلقيه على مستمعيه ؟
أظن أن الاستعمال غير صائب أو أنه مستحدث الا اذا وجدنا أمثلة قديمة له .
فإن تبين  ذلك ، فما الذي كان يستعمله الأقدمون في هذا المعنى ؟


----------



## rayloom

وعليكم السلام والرحمة
تجد من قبيل هذا الاستعمال في الأدب العربي وفي القرآن والأحاديث. 
فتجد تعبيرات مثل
ألقى الشِعر
ألقى خطبة
ألقى كلمات
فلا أجد ضيرا في قول ألقى محاضرة أو كلمة.


----------



## Mejeed

الكلام ليس عن لفظة "ألقى" بل عن استعمال لفظة "كلمة" للدلالة على "خطبة" أو كلام مؤلف من مجموعة جمل وعبارات وكلمات .


----------



## rayloom

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: أصدق كلمة قالها شاعر كلمة لبيد: ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل. متفق عليه


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rayloom

العفو أخي


----------

